# Any negatives for a 46 gallon Bow Front Aquarium?



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I found a 46 gallon Bow Front for 30.00 on CL, and was wondering if its worth the price in your mind with all the problems of cabinet shapes, top shapes, etc. that may affect owning a Bow Front Aquarium.

I just feel like when you can get a decent size tank for less than $1.00 a gallon, it has to get your attention.

Thanks

Art


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it just the glass or does it have stand and lights? Still for 30 it is not a bad deal for all glass. Would be limited somewhat with what fish you can have but I have always liked the look of these tanks.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i dislike bowfront since it mishapes the look of the fish.but thats just me =]


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I was going to use it just for Angels because of the height. And yes, its just the glass. I feel for that price, even if I don't use it right a way, its too good a price to pass up.

Art


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> I was going to use it just for Angels because of the height. And yes, its just the glass. I feel for that price, even if I don't use it right a way, its too good a price to pass up.
> 
> Art


Go for it....and yes I think it will make good angel tank!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Other than wanting something bigger nothing wrong with it. I have had a cople of bowfronts the current one is 165 gallon. I can honestly say I have never really noticed any distortion to the fish and how the tank looks. And if it did it would truly bug the he-- out of me!!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I love the look of bowfronts. My LFS as a 72g they keep some Peacocks in and I have never noticed any distortion at all IMO. Bow fronts are usually higher cost as well so $30 for a 46g bowfront is a really good deal I think.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

My lfs has a 150gallon bowfront set up as a FOWLR tank and it's amazing. it really looks good as a show tank. but the cost usually turns people off.


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

Great deal. My 36g cost about the same as a 55, but it was the biggest the wife allowed to go with the 125 in the living room. I love the bowfront since my tank is off to the side of my living room the bow gives a better viewing angle than flat glass.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I was undercut on the tank. Someone else offered more than he was asking. Guess what, 30.00 doesnt cut it in todays economy. Wish I offered him at least the asking price, but who knew, someones word wasnt as solid as Oak?

Art


----------

